# Gun control



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I know we have all filled out and sent these same type of letters before, but if we are to retain our rights we have to do whatever we can as often as we can. Bury them in emails and perhaps they'll hear us.

http://www.hornady.com/in-the-news/protect-your-rights


----------



## beavertrapper (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks yd....it's important to keep on top of things like this....if they catch us sleeping then they'll win


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Sent the letter, Thanks Don. With 4,315 members on this site they should get a flood of emails. Come on guys lets let em know how we feel!!!!


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

I know the two idiot Dems that represent me know my name well. Sad part is I worked my a$$ off in the 90's to get one elected and now she's forgotten where she came from and I've reminded her on a daily basis !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Did it ! Thanks Don


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

just finished and sent it


----------



## Cheez (Dec 12, 2011)

Done. Thanks for the link! Its a simple way to give them a piece of your mind.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

Done.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Theirs 8 only 4,307 to go!!!!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Done, had to put it in a bottle and threw it in the river that heads south of me.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*done deal-----with a few more words---sb*


----------



## chopayne (Jan 26, 2013)

Done


----------



## Tuffdaddy (Oct 26, 2012)

Gotta do it when I get home. Work blocks the Hornady site, and for some reason I can't submit on my phone. Thanks for posting this!


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

Done and done. That makes about 15 for me to state a federal officials.

:hunter:


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Don how will they hear us over themselves talking?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I did it and don't even live there -- COME ON MEMBERS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 4Cody4 (Dec 24, 2012)

My letter has been sent.


----------



## Mav3rick40 (Dec 13, 2012)

Done thanks for posting, keep fighting the good fight...... 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

